# Favorite Music Genre



## Renton Whitetail (May 28, 2007)

The title explains it all. 

My faves are classical, some pop, some new age, and stage musicals.


----------



## codewolf (May 28, 2007)

i like a lot of stuff.... really into my old rock atm while doing revision, things like the police, eagles, fleetwood mac, genesis


----------



## Darksilver (May 28, 2007)

New age, Rock, Punk Rock...and you missed METAL! nn/


----------



## brokenfox (May 29, 2007)

WTH!?!? You don't have Metal on there! Old school rock like the Acid Rock and Anthem Rock from the 60's and 70's is good but the best is Metal. Esspecially Heavy, Speed and Power Metal. Some 80's pop metal and glam rock is good too.


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 29, 2007)

Rock, electronic, and punk rock for me.

Also, yes where the hell is the metal, please? nn/ *w* nn/


----------



## DavidN (May 29, 2007)

I'd also like to add my lack-of-metal complaint... Rock/Melodic/Other just about covered it, but surely Melodic is a modifier rather than a genre?


----------



## Option7 (May 29, 2007)

I like anything that's good. Simple as that. Although my favourites so to speak are metal (plus some sub-genres) and Hip-Hop.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 29, 2007)

Oops, sorry if I forgot to put in Metal.


----------



## Itreyu (May 29, 2007)

Emo, hardcore, screamo, post-hardcore, emocore. Im good with anything cept ALOT of the metal genre.


----------



## Jelly (May 29, 2007)

I voted Classical, Jazz, Electronic, Funk, Rock, Punk Rock (referring to "classical" Punk, not modern mainstream "Punk") New Age, and Other. Others: [Harsh] Noise, No Wave (I don't really know if these two fit into any of the genres).

"Melodic" music?


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 29, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> "Melodic" music?



That's what I found from Wikipedia.


----------



## Jelly (May 29, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Melodic music is a term that covers various genres of non-classical music which are primarily characterised by the dominance of a single strong melody line. Rhythm, tempo and beat are subordinate to the melody line or tune, which is generally easily memorable, and followed without great difficulty. Melodic music is found in all parts of the world, overlapping many genres, and may be performed by a singer or orchestra, or a combination of the two.



That seems really vague...
...if a great deal of songs and entire styles (and many of the other genres) of music follow the same concept, why would this be a seperate genre?


----------



## VictusDraconis (May 29, 2007)

METAL o.o (and industrial)


----------



## Vgm22 (May 29, 2007)

I like a lot of music. Dance/Techno/Rave being my all time favorite and Country being way at the bottom of the list. Dance/Techno/Rave those aren't on the list either.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 29, 2007)

mathxcore. Not on that list.


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 29, 2007)

I would go with gothic rock if it were on the list. And no, I'm not talking about AFI of HIM because they're not gothic rock! >,..,< I'm talking about '79-83 greats like Bauhaus, Christian Death, Virgin Prunes, Specimen, etc. I actually rarely enjoy modern gothic rock bands because they have none of the energy and creativity of their forefathers. Cinema Strange are one great exception though. But that's the main reason I've formed a gothic rock band of my own; I can give the genre what it needs to be renewed.

Yup, I just HAD to piss off a few people today. xD


----------



## codewolf (May 29, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> ....... Dance/Techno/Rave being my all time favorite ...


agreed
paul oakenfold.... scooter...tangerine dream

and jut to top it off Sash! and pendulum will be playing at my uni on friday

(hmm maybe a bit overkil on the emoticons )


----------



## Aden (May 29, 2007)

I'm sure it's been said, but you. Missed. Metal.

You are dead to me.

/Kidding
//Maybe


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 29, 2007)

Really, I'm sorry if I forgot to put "Metal" up there.  *bops himself on the head for being stupid in forgetting to put up "Metal"*


----------



## kamunt (May 30, 2007)

So yes, we've said it thrice+ before, but it bares repeating now: "Metal" get, definitely, and get rid of "Melodic". "Contemporary" could probably be better labeled, but if anything, "Alternative" needs to be added!! Rock or not, 'tis a HUGE category missed. Industrial, too, needs a category of its own. What's also unfair, however, is grouping all electronic music into "Electronic", yet keeping "Punk Rock" separate but equal from "Rock". Surely thou jest?  If anything, add a "Dance" genre to cover Techno, House, Trance, and potentially IDM & Rave, and then "Electronic(a)" could be used for Drum 'n' Bass/Jungle, Hardcore, IDM, and experimental, et al. Also...I'm not sure, but where exactly would the subgenres Ambient and Trip-Hop fall? Trip-Hop could _technically_ fall under Hip-Hop, but that's not very fair. Would Ambient and Trip-Hop be "Easy Listening"? But...no, no, that doesn't seem right, either. Maybe...maybe add a "Downtempo" category? This could then potentially include crossover genres like Dub and Acid Jazz and Fusion Jazz, as well. In closing, why exactly the hell are "Hip-Hop" and "Rap" split up? :evil: The two are basically used interchangeably nowadays, but last time I checked "Rap" is merely the vocals and "Hip-Hop" is merely the beat, and the two are almost always together. :?


----------



## shetira (May 30, 2007)

I tend toward classical, melodic and new age, though I'm not really averse to anything... except maybe country.


----------



## Sentient36 (May 30, 2007)

When I was younger, I used to like hip-hop and rap more often. But as soon as I got _"MAGIX Music Maker Generation 5"_ for the PC, I started getting interested into electronic music even more. That's the reason why I tend to kick the ARPEG_E.WAV file up a notch. ;D

For quite some time, I used to have this phobia of electronic music, which includes NFS3: HP for PSX, probably because of its acid and analogue samples. Man, I used to have more fears back in the day... =P Anyway, I sometimes listen to smooth jazz _(my mother likes that along with gospel)_ and rock.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 5, 2007)

I like anything that appeals to me. Whether it be Metal, Classical, Country or even Reggae, if it sounds good, I won't mind listening to it. ^.^

But since I have to really choose..... Hip Hop, R&B, Reggae, Soul, Jazz. What the.... where's Reggaeton!!?? >=o

Anyways, thats just me. And another thing, I think there are way too many sub-genres. It's so confusing trying to figure out if Linkin Park is Alternative, Rock or "Nu Metal". :?


----------



## Starburst (Jun 5, 2007)

I like punk, old pop (like, The Monkees kinda pop), and altrock~!


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 5, 2007)

I like Metal, Emo, Punk, Screamo, and Hardcore.


----------



## Aikon (Jun 5, 2007)

Other:metal







:::Glares at Anders and shakes his head:::


----------



## Ittan (Jun 5, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> ... last time I checked "Rap" is merely the vocals and "Hip-Hop" is merely the beat, and the two are almost always together. :?



Well...I like to think that hip-hop has a much larger emphasis on ryming than rap, while rap is...hardcore lets-talk-about-how-gangsta-I-am stuff. Hip-hop = Beastie Boys -- Rap = 50 cent.

I think that'll do.

I love everything up there, my musical taste is more dependant on artist, and my mood.


----------



## InnocentSoulOnFire (Jun 6, 2007)

Heavy metal, some country and rap,Punk rock, 80's rock, and anything loud


----------



## InnocentSoulOnFire (Jun 6, 2007)

Ak-Nolij said:
			
		

> I like anything that appeals to me. Whether it be Metal, Classical, Country or even Reggae, if it sounds good, I won't mind listening to it. ^.^
> 
> But since I have to really choose..... Hip Hop, R&B, Reggae, Soul, Jazz. What the.... where's Reggaeton!!?? >=o
> 
> Anyways, thats just me. And another thing, I think there are way too many sub-genres. It's so confusing trying to figure out if Linkin Park is Alternative, Rock or "Nu Metal". :?



I think its rock and thats it but not sure


----------



## Starburst (Jun 6, 2007)

Easy thing to figure out; if you don't know -what- genre of rock something is, you can generally lump it in alternative and it works.


----------



## caguaswolf (Jun 6, 2007)

punk Reggaeton and Hip hop are mine!


----------



## dz (Jun 6, 2007)

Drum n Bass/jungle is my favorite!

I also like Hardcore Gabber and Chicago Hard House [Jumpstyle]. I like Dutch stuff x3

I like rock [basically any subgenre of rock too], ambient, intelligent hip-hop, breakbeat, and a bunch of other genres as well.


----------



## 1-2-Blame (Jun 6, 2007)

I listun to rap but smh @ the person who mentioned 50 cent.. he got no lyrical skillz whatsoever

real rap is Cassidy, Jadakiss, Nas, some JayZ etc.

theres very little rappers with talent out there... lil wayne iz just a homo. Diddy? all he got is money T.I. is my fav but lately he's lackin big time


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 6, 2007)

Rock, Metal, Techno, Trance, and even known to like Classical


----------



## kamunt (Jun 9, 2007)

Ah, that's right, I never said what genres I like.  Well, I voted for
R&B, Soul, Rock, Electronic, Hip-Hop, Rap, Contemporary, & Other, but I admittedly also like Punk Rock and Pop. Not ALL Pop, though! I'm embarrassed to say Pop sometimes because of what's often associated with it, and I really shouldn't even say I "like" Pop. It's really more "fairly tolerable" than "likable" to me.
Like, I cannot and hopefully never will stand garbage like Cherish, Paris Hilton (B.A.R.F.), Dem Franchise Boyz, D4L (UUUGGHHH!), Generic Emo Bands #022-134, 142-167 & 177, Akon.... Now, Akon, I'll respect his production history. But he's a phony R&B artist. He's got pitch control and a voice to make them galz go "EEEE~!" with glee--that's it, nothing more, nothing less. His voice isn't _good_ and he usually doesn't sing _good_, either. The only song by him I can tolerate is "Lonely", because the message is pretty decent.  The Generic Emo Bands, I'll give them -slightly- more credit than Generic Female Pop Singer or Generic 1-Hit Wonder Rap "Artist" (because, my GOD, there isn't enough of them already, gawdammit...YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE), because they at least have to know how to play an instrument. That takes SOME talent, yes. But talent otherwise seems to leave these bands as the churn out more maximum 3:30-short singles than you can shake an old, moldy, furry green stick at. The lyrics are ALWAYS about the EXACT SAME FRICKING THINGS!!. _Oh my God_, it's so pathetic. It's always about girls, girls and suicide, or just suicide in general, or maybe a good new-fashioned /cutwrist, or perhaps even *gasp* the social problems associated with rich, white-as-snow teenagers!
Rrr, ahem *clears his throat* brr-hrrhem. Sorry about that, I go off the handle at random points in times sometimes. ^v^;


----------



## Ittan (Jun 9, 2007)

1-2-Blame said:
			
		

> I listun to rap but smh @ the person who mentioned 50 cent.. he got no lyrical skillz whatsoever



Just the first thing that came to my mind, my mom listens to him, and I definately agree with that statement!


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 9, 2007)

I picked classical and rock, as those are the only types of music I can stand to listen too. I despise rap, hip hop, punk, blues, country *sigh* jazz, soul, techno, etc. And even then I only listen to a few songs over and over again.Very limited music exposure. Moonlight sonata ftw!


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jun 9, 2007)

Well i voted other ( Heavy Metal, Gothic, Trash metal,Power metal)


----------



## Starburst (Jun 9, 2007)

When I say I like pop, I mean, I like power pop, which is stuff like The Click Five and Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 9, 2007)

How the hell could you forget METAL??

Death metal is my predominant listening pleasure, followed by folk metal and thrash metal.

None of this pussyass shit you see on TV or hear on Clear Channel controlled radio.


----------



## Annodam (Jun 29, 2007)

I Like All Danceble Music Genres.


----------



## Corbenik (Jun 29, 2007)

Electronic and Others.


----------



## wolfspartner (Jun 29, 2007)

Rap and R&B


----------



## wolfspartner (Jun 29, 2007)

Rap Hiphop and R&B


----------



## wolfspartner (Jun 29, 2007)

Rap Hiphop and R&B


----------



## WyldHeart (Jun 29, 2007)

Goth/Industrial for me.


----------



## reddeath909 (Jun 30, 2007)

i like darkwave and futurepop.
i mostly play punk and jazz though
i play funk, pop, classical (really tricky), and nu metal bass <3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 7, 2007)

Variety of stuff like.. Rock, Metal, Country, Pop, Punk

HIM*, Angels & Airwaves*, The All-American Rejects*, Mae*, Feiled*, Hellogoodbye*, Blink-182*, 30 Seconds to Mars, Linkin Park*, Panic! At the Disco, Fall Out Boy, The Academy Is, Bloodhound Gang*, Blue October, Daughtry, Nickelback, The Fray, Jimmy Eat World, Keane, The Killers, Maroon 5, Papa Roach, Plain White T's, The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Taking Back Sunday, Yellowcard, Motion City Soundtrack, My Chemical Romance, The Offspring, The Rasmus, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Relient K, Rufio, Senses Fail, Hawthorne Heights, +44, The White Stripes, The Raconteurs, System of a Down, Three Days Grace, Sum 41, Simple Plan, Bowling For Soup, New Found Glory, Rise Against, Meg & Dia, Jack Johnson, Green Day, Good Charlotte, The Fratellis, Modest Mouse, Franz Ferdinand, Avril Lavigne, Rascall Flatts, Kelly Clarkson, Natasha Bedingfield.

Um... Whatever catches my inner beat


----------



## RatchetSly (Jul 9, 2007)

My favorite music artists are, in no real order: 

Radiohead, White Stripes, REM, Peter Gabriel, Genesis, Paul Oakenfold, Meat Beat Manifesto, Chemical Brothers, Moby, Orbital, No Doubt, k-os, The Box, Talking Heads, Barenaked Ladies, and... well, my brain isn't functionning that well right now. I'll list the rest later when I remember them. xD


----------



## Chi_Mangetsu (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, the current cds in my car's 4 disc cd player are: S.C.I.E.N.C.E. - Incubus, Costello Music - The Fratellis, Make Yourself - Incubus, and Stereo Type A - Cibo Matto. 
So by far, rock music. Although I might pull one of my Incubus cds if I buy the new White Stripes cd. "Icky Thump" is ridiculously dancible/rock-outable.


----------



## Nyte the Kingcheetah (Jul 30, 2007)

Progressive, Shred, Power, Thrash, Black and Heavy Metal ^.^


----------



## Krakajack (Jul 30, 2007)

Siouxsie and the banshees
Sisters of Mercy 
Bauhaus 
The Cure
Type O Negative

My mum listenes to these bands, I suppose they transferred themselves to me, turning into my parents already. :roll: 
As for my own uninfluenced taste: 

Muse
VNV Nation 
Art Of Fighters
Iron Maiden 
Gorillaz 
Cruxshadows

Not many but if I had too many it would be too expensive to buy all the albums, especially since some have released so many, I'm looking at you _Iron Maiden_.


----------



## Angrhiel (Jul 30, 2007)

I am fond of both pop and rock...
Well... I can actually listen to anything as long as it has a decent beat to it.
But I like pop the most *gets shot*


----------



## Spinal (Jul 30, 2007)

Rap and hip hop are listed as two different genres, someone needs to fix that


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2007)

It would have to be Ska! or...wait..no...hard rock!! no...D=
Can't decide whether it's Ska or Hard Rock x.x so both! =P


----------



## Nollix (Jul 30, 2007)

Classic rock, thrash metal, groove metal, speed metal, just plain metal basically, blues, blues-rock, hard rock, some glam metal, shock rock (Like Alice Cooper or King Diamond), some shred stuff, jazz, rap/hip hop, techno, prog rock/metal, and whatever genre Buckethead falls into.


----------



## Tundru (Jul 31, 2007)

Oldies rock (Buddy Holly, Beach Boys, etc) mainly, but I do like some new(er) rock like Linkin Park and Metallica. I like a little bit of Pink Floyd.


----------



## coffinberry (Jul 31, 2007)

I mostly listen to EBM/synthpop/industrial/noise, but I ADORE classic rock! Oh and I've been loving this website: pandora.com 
It'll match what type of music you like and play it as streaming radio.


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2007)

To bad it's States only =(

Upset me when that happened, now i'm stuck with Last.FM interwebz radio


----------



## coffinberry (Jul 31, 2007)

Jake said:
			
		

> To bad it's States only =(
> 
> Upset me when that happened, now i'm stuck with Last.FM interwebz radio



Aw, have you tried shoutcast.com?


----------



## Sean Cross (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm really into all of the mainstream stuff + anything that has a good beat (I like to dance lots) and anything that has extraordinary singing (I like American idol), so pop, hip-hop, R&B, a bit of soul, a bit of classical, some techno, some dance, some rock... but mostly the first three. (I don't know why, but I like Fergie lots... hehe... go men who listen to fergie!)


----------



## Poink (Jul 31, 2007)

Everything that's loud and that could annoy my neighbours.


----------

